# Error: 1. Traffic Quota ist leer! - ISP-Config 3.0.2.1



## gpi (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo NG,

habe nach Update folgendes Problem:

Bei bestehenden Seiten (Domains) erhalte ich bei Aufruf dieser folgende Fehlermeldung:
ERROR
1. Traffic Quota ist leer.
​Dies erfolgt unter Sites, nach Auswahl einer bestehenden Domain nach Aufruf von Unterpunkten (Domain, Umleitung, SSL, Statisiken, Optionen)

Legt man neue Seiten an, kommt diese Fehlermeldung nicht.

Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Gruß

Günter Pischler


----------



## Till (19. Mai 2010)

Wie der Fehler sagt, das Traffic Quota feld ist nicht gesetzt. Du musst also enteweder -1 eintragen wenn Du unlimitierten Traffic haben möchtest oder aber eine Zahl > 0.


----------



## gpi (19. Mai 2010)

Das ist zwar richtig! Aber in den vorhergehenden Versionen hatte ISP-Config "0" für unbegrenzt akzeptiert. Wenn jetzt -1 als Wert für unbegrenzt eingetragen werden muß, wäre das schön, wenn das Update sowas automatisch erledigt.

Werde eine für meine Installation eine SQL-Abfrage erstellen um die bei allen einzutragen!

Gruß

Günter Pischler


----------



## Till (19. Mai 2010)

> Das ist zwar richtig! Aber in den vorhergehenden Versionen hatte  ISP-Config "0" für unbegrenzt akzeptiert. Wenn jetzt -1 als Wert für  unbegrenzt eingetragen werden muß, wäre das schön, wenn das Update sowas  automatisch erledigt.


Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Dieses Feld gab es vorher garnicht.


----------

